# help identifying please



## RustyRooster386 (Jul 7, 2021)

Can someone please help identify the black chicken. I have included pictures of said chicken from only a couple weeks old to about 4 months old now. I don’t have the best photos of her at the moment. Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is she your daughter's favorite? Too cute. 

I really don't know. Pretty thing though. We've got a one around here who is really good with breeds. He's liable to be by and give you his opinion.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Does she have black skin? If not, possibly Australorp.


----------



## RustyRooster386 (Jul 7, 2021)

Here are some better pictures of her I just took


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Blue Australorp.


----------



## RustyRooster386 (Jul 7, 2021)

danathome said:


> Blue Australorp.


Thank you!


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

What color are her foot bottoms?


----------



## RustyRooster386 (Jul 7, 2021)

Would anyone happen to know this one as well. I’m thinking black breasted red aruacana


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

RustyRooster386 said:


> View attachment 41302
> View attachment 41303
> 
> 
> Would anyone happen to know this one as well. I’m thinking black breasted red aruacana


Do you guess araucana because she lays colored eggs? If so I would guess Easter Egger, perhaps with some legbar influence.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

RustyRooster386 said:


> View attachment 41302
> View attachment 41303
> 
> 
> Would anyone happen to know this one as well. I’m thinking black breasted red aruacana


Wrong comb type, wrong color, wrong color skin, and wrong shape.

Where did these birds come from?


----------



## RustyRooster386 (Jul 7, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> Wrong comb type, wrong color, wrong color skin, and wrong shape.
> 
> Where did these birds come from?


Tractor Supply


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

RustyRooster386 said:


> Tractor Supply


Is she laying? If so, what color are her eggs?


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

The blue bird is most likely a Sapphire Gem. Bottom of feet color will determine that.


----------



## RustyRooster386 (Jul 7, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> Is she laying? If so, what color are her eggs?


No not yet should be in a couple weeks though hopefully


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

She's a hatchery quality Welsummer.


----------



## RustyRooster386 (Jul 7, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> The blue bird is most likely a Sapphire Gem. Bottom of feet color will determine that.


Her feet are all black top and bottom


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> She's a hatchery quality Welsummer.


Agreed. I guessed EE cause I thought she was laying colored eggs. That would be the only similarity she would have to an Araucana, so I assumed that's why OP thought Araucana.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Idk, I might have to agree with @AndGravy . Welsummer maybe


----------

